# yanmar ym3810 power shift



## marvinb1

Do you guys know much about this 2wd tractor? i fell like 42 HP diesel is a fair price for $2700. The tractor looks gound in the picture but it is 4 hours from me. I was hoping to get some feedback before i drive that far. I mainly will use it for bush hogging and scraping my gravel driveway.


----------



## winston

I know all the old grey market Yanmars are tough machines. The 3810 weighs about 3000 lbs with a 3 cylinder engine, manufactured 1979-1981. It would be a steal at $2700 if the tractor is in good condition. Condition is the key to the whole deal.


----------



## marvinb1

Thanks Winston, I think it would be worth the drive, what is your opinion of the shuttle shift transmission.


----------



## winston

Thinking you meant power shift. I think they are tough as steel. Very little problems with them that I am aware of. Sometimes I hear reports of shifting linkage getting a little sloppy. Very little problems reported on them other than that.


----------



## Mickey

My Yanmar has power shift and has been trouble free for me. With that said, my dealer said not to shift without using the clutch on heavy loads so I've followed that recommendation.

From my understanding this trans is like an automotive AT but without the fluid coupling.


----------



## marvinb1

I have decided to definitely drive 4 hours to see the yanmar 3810 with 479 hours. What are the top items i should check out. It looks good in the pictures and has fairly new tires. Any help will be appreciated, Thanks, I meant earlier power shift not shuttle shift. If it is in decent shape should it be a keeper at $2700?


----------



## winston

You can take a look at this list. The 3810 is not showing a price but you can sort of fill in the blanks comparing with the smaller tractors. http://www.hoyetractor.com/cost.htm

Check the crankcase vent for excessive blow by. (It will be coming off a little cover up high on the right hand side of the block as you are looking from the seat.) Watch for any continuous exhaust smoke. Start up black smoke is normal. Drive it in all gears listening for any unusual noises. Engage the pto in all speeds listening for unusual noises. Use both brakes but don't tear up his yard.  If the tractor is cool when you get there take a peek in the radiator. Notice the coolant overflow bottle seeing if it has a good level. Check the engine oil level and transmission fluid level.

Not saying it is impossible but I would question a 30 year old tractor with 479 hours. Some of these have 3 digit hour meters and roll over so it could be 1479 or 2479. My 2002d has 3232 hours. 

Best of luck to you. Sounds like it could be a sure nuff find.


----------



## marvinb1

Thanks again Winston for all your help. It does have a 4 digit hour meter and then tenths of an hour and shows 0479.8 but as you said unless this thing was totally reconditioned it seems awfully low. I am assuming later down the road I could add a FEL or backhoe to it, wouldn't it have sufficient HP?


----------



## winston

Plenty of horsepower with the right loader or backhoe. I have found 4 wheel drive to be a great assist with a loader but many people are happy with a two wheel drive loader.


----------



## Mickey

marvinb1 said:


> Thanks again Winston for all your help. It does have a 4 digit hour meter and then tenths of an hour and shows 0479.8 but as you said unless this thing was totally reconditioned it seems awfully low. I am assuming later down the road I could add a FEL or backhoe to it, wouldn't it have sufficient HP?


Along those same lines, I'd be Leary if the tractor looks too nice/clean. Lots of reconditioned Yanmar tractors have been imported from Viet Nam and that's not good. These start out as mostly junk and no one else will buy. They use used parts, anything that fits and through new paint, seats and a few other things on them including setting the hr meter back to zero.

With those low hrs and if it looks too good for it's age, I think I'd pass.


----------



## marvinb1

Thanks for all the advice, I will let you now what I decided.


----------



## marvinb1

Hey guys, I am going in the morning to buy the Yanmar for $2700 and feel like I am getting a great deal if it is what he told me it is. I asked him how long he had the tractor and how many hours it had when he bought. His response was he bought it in 2003 and it was totally refurbished with o hours and that he has put the 479 hours on it himself. when was it manufactured and what should i look for to make sure it wasn't from vietnam? It is my understanding those are garbage. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## winston

I happen to own a vn refurbished 2002d. I had heart aches by the dozen for a couple of years but now after quite a few dollars I have a dependable tractor. If he bought the tractor in 2003, put 479 hours on it I would think it has proven to be ok no matter where it came from. No way to put an exact year of manufacture but somewhere between 1979 and 1981. That's my thoughts.


----------



## marvinb1

Those were my thoughts also Winston, I am so inexperienced with tractors that is why I am concerned. I doubt my abilities to spot problems before my purchase, however I feel like if he has owned it for 10 years it must have been decent for him. I do feel as if $2700 is a really good price for that much tractor, am I going to have a problem adding a FEL since it does not have any extra hydraulic lines. The 40 hp diesel should be strong enough to do what i need it to do. Does anyone know a ballpark figure for adding a decent FEL? By the way your advice is a great help, especially to an inexperienced person like me!!!


----------



## winston

I know quite a few people have had a good experience with Coldwater Tractors loaders. I doubt you will beat their price. http://www.coldwatertractors.com/loaders.html


----------



## marvinb1

Thanks Winston!! I hope the tractor lasts me a long time!!


----------



## bmaverick

So, did you get the tractor? 

If not, browse over these Yanmars too. They have a 1-year warranty. 
http://fredricksequipment.com/yanmar


----------

